# Best autopilot for 4o foot sailboat



## mjasko (Dec 5, 2008)

There are so many choices for auto helms , simrad, autohelm raymarine etc. Like to get some feed back on different systems ..also how each works and benefits, e.g gear driven , hydraulic piston. currently using a new simrad 25 on bristol 41.1 but looking a several used boats and want to know how to evaluate quality and dependability on system. mostly I use boat course only and do not have it adjusting to wind direction shifts.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I like hydraulic raymarine. FWIW. Didn't try anything else though


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

*What?*

I meant to check Raymarine all though Autohelm and Raymarine are one and the same


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

W-H Autopilot. The model P-3 would be OK for a Bristol 41, with a hydraulic RAM.

IMHO, best autopilot on the market, best service-after-sale, tech support, etc. The Pac NW fishing fleet swears by them.

I love mine, after 5 years.

Lots of posts on this autopilot; search SailNet, Cruisers Forum, and the SSCA Board.

Bill


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

W-H?

More info needed.....

Thanks!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*LOOK HERE* 


T37SOLARE said:


> W-H?
> 
> More info needed.....
> 
> Thanks!


----------

